# Ibanez ATK US & tension free necks



## Suho (Sep 2, 2007)

Does anyone here have a US made Ibanez ATK 4 or 5 string? I have a 5 on the way, and I have started researching the tension free necks as used by Dave Bunker in his custom guitars. Any info on this or ATKs in general would be appreciated.

Ever since I saw another band play an ATK, I have been hooked.


----------



## rummy (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't own one, but I'm a big fan of the ATK. I love the big fatty neck it has, and LOVE the big sound you can get out of it. It's defintely nothing like other Ibanezes I've played. 

Didn't know anything about the tension free neck.


----------



## Durero (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been in contact with Dave and to get him to build me some custom versions of his hex-mute multi-channel pickup systems.

I'm extremely interested in his tension-free neck design as well. I'll post when I find out more about it.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 4, 2007)

Where is ol' Dave these days? PBC guitars, which built the tension-free neck guitars for Ibanez was about 5 minutes down the road from me. I used to show up at the factory and play all the cool things they came up with. I also fixed Dave's amps for him.


----------



## Suho (Sep 4, 2007)

My ATK just came via UPS today. It is very nice, with only one gripe. The low B rattles on some of the frets no matter how high the action is. The other strings are all fine, which makes me think that the neck relief is not the problem. I need to get a good fret file and carefully reduce just the frets under the B, I think. 

But the rest of it is awesome! I love the maple fingerboard, and the ash body has a great grain through the translucent blue/green/teal finish. 

I didn't realize that the neck is literally separated by the brass nut. It is almost like the end of a headless steinberger, the way the brass piece covers the entire end after the fingerboard, and then the headstock is attached to that. Strange, but it sounds amazing... and I have only played it through my headphone amp sofar!

Looking at Dave Bunker's website, I wasn't sure if he was still in PA or if he was now on the west coast. I live in Philadelphia, which wouldn't be TOO far from the old place, if he is still there. I am eager to learn anything more I can on the Tension free necks.


----------



## Jerich (Sep 4, 2007)

ibanez doesn'r use that technology anylonger it really did not work as well as it should have...I had a original PBC guitar and i broke it at the neck pocket. due to a asshole who should not have been on stage at all... a lot of people think Ibanez killed that company that is not true they were up in allentown area....going slowly out of biz...


----------



## Suho (Sep 4, 2007)

That is interesting, although it also must have sucked. 

Did you try and get it fixed? I only ask because I thought I saw something about a lifetime warranty on his necks.


----------

